# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Hallo allemaal

## Sven144

Hallo allemaal,

Ik ben Sven en een aantal weken geleden ben ik samen met mijn vriendin de website www.voedzaamensnel.nl begonnen. Wij hebben een actieve en gezonde leefstijl en weten veel over voeding en beweging. Er werd ons steeds vaker gevraagd: wat eten jullie dan allemaal. Ons antwoord was standaard, nou... gewoon voedzaam, dus voeding met een optimale balans tussen vitaminen en mineralen, eiwitten en vetten. En minder bewerkte koolhydraten en al helemaal geen suiker! Waaruit de vraag volgde: hoe maak ik die gerechten en waar vind ik ze... Daarom zijn wij de website begonnen. De recepten zijn allemaal door ons gemaakt, gegeten en gefotografeerd en staan dagelijks op het menu. We proberen iedere dag een van onze drie maaltijden of tussendoortjes op de website te plaatsen. 

Ik ben heel erg benieuwd wat jullie er van vinden. En dan met name hoe je de website vindt werken, of het duidelijk is en of het je aanspreekt. Buiten de gerechten om willen we duidelijke artikelen gaan schrijven over voedzame producten. De site staat nog in z'n kinderschoenen maar we vinden het gewoon leuk om te doen en we zijn benieuwd of er mensen zijn die op zoek zijn naar voedzame recepten en weetjes.

Laat ons/mij weten wat je er van vindt.

P.S. Leuk forum, ik zal mij eens wat vaker gaan mengen in discussies over voeding en gezondheid.

Groetjes,
Sven

----------

